# bienenmaden richtig aufziehen



## gezz (22. Juni 2007)

ich habe ein problem mit den guten bienenmaden. wie ziehe ich die richtig auf, ohne dass die direkt aussaften? geht das überhaupt?

hat jmd. vielleicht irgendwo ne genaue anleitung?

besten dank,

gezz


----------



## marv1n111 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

hallo, versuch mal die äußerste dünste haut aufzuspiesen.Versuch mal nciht auf  die Maden zu drücken sondern ganz vorsichtig anfassen.


----------



## andyleverkusen (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

Widerhaken andrücken hilft auch, dann kannst Du die auch mittig aufspießen, bzw. der Länge nach!


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

probiers mal so 

 und gazn vorsichtig steh in den po rein und vorsichtig vor dem kopf raus 

achtung bild von http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ienenmaden+auf+den+haken&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=de


----------



## Forellen Jo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

hää wie macht man das denn?? l förmig aufziehen?? haben die den haken einmal durch den ganzen körper gezogen???????


----------



## Steinadler (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

ja die erste made ziehst du komtlett auf den haken mit dem po voran ^^ die zweite vom kopf aus aufziehen und den haken so ungefair bei der mitt austreten lassen so das es ne L form ergibt wenn du nicht aktiv fischen willst sondern stationer mit pose stech einfach beide under dem kopf auf


----------



## Forellen Jo (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

unter m kopf aufziehen??wenn ich stationär angle?? ich habe die immer am hintern aufgespießt und dann so runterbaumeln lassen so das sie sich bewegen und dann stationär geangelt
zu dem l förmigen.wenn man die ganz aufzieht laufen die nicht aus????


----------



## gezz (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

also wenn ich dir L-förmig aufzeihe wird es sehr sehr eng auf dem haken. die jungens sind ja nicht gerade klein. bewegen tun die kameraden sich auch nicht so viel wie beispielsweise fleischmaden.

ich mache oft so eine kombo: als erstes ziehe ich eine bienenmade ganz auf den haken, bis ganz nach oben auf den hakenschenkel. der kopf oder der hintern sind dann ungefähr in der beuge des hakens. auf die freie spitze tue ich dann noch 1-2 fleischmaden durch den kopf oder hintern, die jungens sorgen dann durch ihre bewegung noch für einen optischen reiz.


----------



## Ascanius (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

Stimme da gezz voll zu, funktioniert sehr gut!!


----------



## gezz (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*



bodenseefischer56 schrieb:


> probiers mal so
> 
> und gazn vorsichtig steh in den po rein und vorsichtig vor dem kopf raus
> 
> achtung bild von http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ienenmaden+auf+den+haken&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=de



ja das bild kenne ich natürlich. theoretisch ist es ja auch kein problem. aber die laufen eben immer aus. das einstechen geht noch. aber beim austreten kommt immer so gelber saft (der übrigens auch ziemlich klebt).


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

Ich wollte einen kleinen Karpfen Haken nehmen und auf den eine dicke Bienenmade machen.Der sollte dann in der mitter der Made rausgucken und da dann noch eine normale kleine für den oben gemeinten ptischen reiz.Aber die eigentliche Frage:Wenn die so leicht auslaufen halten die dann überhaupt mal ne Stunde am Haken?


----------



## Ascanius (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

ist unterschiedlich, also ich wechsel meistens schon vorher. Und wenn ich am forellenpuff bin schaue ich auch des öfteren mal nach wenn ich keinen biss bekomme. Und wenn die dann nicht mehr gut ausschaut wechsel ich die mal aus.


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

Meine sehen so aus wie kleine Hüllen mit Waggelpudding drinne ein Loch und das ding läuft aus.


----------



## Forellen Jo (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

ich mach die nie l förmig dran sondern spieß die eingach am ar... auf und fertig meistens nehm ich eine bienenmade und zieh noch 2 normale drauf und dann stationär hat bisher immer prima funktioniert bei mir würde auch das problem sein wenn ich die l färmig aufziehe das der haken zu klein ist da pasen keine 2 drauf


----------



## gezz (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

ja das sind die kameraden  gut beschrieben. versuch einfach mal wie ich beschrieben habe. auch wenn sie auslaufen. und wenn sie zu schlapp werden, einfach ne neue dran.


----------



## Forellen Jo (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

ja aber ich krieg die gar nicht aufen haken 2 stück l förmig das geht nicht und wenn ich schleppe benutze ich eh immer power bait


----------



## Steinadler (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

die beiden müssen auch nicht auf den haken is kein prob wenn eine zur hälfte auf der schnur is oder sogar ganz was aber eigentlich immer am besten geht ist erst einem mehlwurm kopf und hintern abknipsen dann komplett aufziehen und dann eine bienenmade zur hälfte das dreht und dreht und dreht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

versuch es mal mit einem NULL-O-ring made durch den ring ziehen und den haken zwischen ring und b-made durchziehen ohne die made zu verletzen und schon läuft sie nicht aus und weil der haken in der mitte ist rotiert sie auch schön.cu


----------



## gezz (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

war heute am forellensee. als am mittag nix mehr auf bait ging, habe ich 2 bienenmaden + spinnerblatt montiert und habe als einziger noch weiter gefangen.


----------



## Steinadler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: bienenmaden richtig aufziehen*

na dann petri


----------

